# Proper power supply for aristocraft engines



## Chasman23 (Dec 19, 2020)

Any recommendations for a power supply


----------



## Chasman23 (Dec 19, 2020)

For aristocraft engine


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Chasman23 said:


> For aristocraft engine


We have been selling quite a few RTP4's lately. USA Trains is the supplier.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

what loco?
grades on the layout?
number of cars pulled?
Will you add more locos later?


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

I will simplify my answer, to include just about any single loco or layout configuration. I recommend any good quality 10 amp at 24 volt (240 watt) switching power supply, Meanwell comes to mind Mean Well S-240-24. Keep in mind I am recommending a power supply only. The speed control is a separate issue. There are a couple manufacturers of trackside speed controls, Precision RC Train Engineer Linear Base Station TX/RX Set /w Sound - REVOLUTION - Products is one that is quite well liked and supported. For a power supply and speed control in one box, I would recommend BridgeWerks Magnum SR Series | Bridgewerks. Top quality product and great support. Pricey, but worth the expense.
My recommendations are for products that you will spend your dollars once (assuming you don't create issues yourself) and not worry about it for a long time.


----------



## ansleyl (Dec 27, 2007)

Chasman23 said:


> Any recommendations for a power supply


I saw the answers about Power Supplies, and yes, I too use Meanwell, and others like it, with some of my train throttles. If you meant to say transformers or power packs with built-in power supplies then I'd recommend the USA Trains 10 Amp "Train Power 10", it has a tethered remote, adjustable voltage, momentum, and AC accessory power. I've used one for years and I really love it. I can run 3 large locomotives at the same time if needed, and more if they are smaller 1 motor engines. You can find them for less than $200 on onlytrains.com and here's the USA trains website page for them: USA Trains Train Power 10


----------



## Chasman23 (Dec 19, 2020)

ansleyl said:


> I saw the answers about Power Supplies, and yes, I too use Meanwell, and others like it, with some of my train throttles. If you meant to say transformers or power packs with built-in power supplies then I'd recommend the USA Trains 10 Amp "Train Power 10", it has a tethered remote, adjustable voltage, momentum, and AC accessory power. I've used one for years and I really love it. I can run 3 large locomotives at the same time if needed, and more if they are smaller 1 motor engines. You can find them for less than $200 on onlytrains.com and here's the USA trains website page for them: USA Trains Train Power 10


Thanks foe the advice ,train power ten it is.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

note that this power pack is 9 amps max at 20 volts. This is no issues for most people, but it does not put out 24 volts.

greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> note that this power pack is 9 amps max at 20 volts. This is no issues for most people, but it does not put out 24 volts.


Goes back to post #4 -Greg's question as to what loco.
Some G-scale locos really need the full 24 volts to reach the proper scale speed or even function properly.
Rather strange that the USA Trains 4 amp supply provides the full 24 VDC to the track but the Train Power 10 doesn't.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

A key indicator is units that are rated in VA, instead of xx volts at xx amps... this normally suggests a limitation in the dissipation in the output transistors (limited by wattage), or an unregulated transformer (internally) whose output varies quite a bit under load.

Yes, I learned that lesson the hard way, bought a LGB track cleaning loco, and it could not spin the front cleaner wheel.... the power supply was an MRC 6200, supposedly good for G scale with over 2 amps, or so I was told.... noted later during the process of learning 60va does not imply a 24v system will give you 24v under load. It's really somewhat deceptive.

Greg


----------

